# Reviews of Timeshare Resorts



## csxjohn (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd just like to remind everyone to take the time to write a review of the resorts you visit.

Brian will extend your membership every time you summit a review.  This helps you and it helps the entire TUG community.

One of the benefits of membership is the ability to read the reviews and when there are no recent reviews of a resort our membership value is diminished.

I would really like to see more reviews show up where there are no recent ones.


----------

